# help with cage building



## Mikedero1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok so I built 4 cages 36 inchs long 30 inchs wide and 19 inches tall.  So my issue is when I built the doors and everytime I rich in I get all scratched up. I am afraid that I will cut up the rabbits when I remove them. What do you use to cover up the area with sharpe points.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 9, 2013)

Bass Equipment sells plastic edge protectors that you cut to fit the door opening so you don't scratch yourself, or the bunny.  The bunnies will chew on them given the opportunity, like the door is open, but I've not noticed any significant rabbit damage to the strips.

http://www.bassequipment.com/Cages/Cage+Components/default.aspx

Hope that helps.  If Bass has them then other sites that sell cage components would probably have them too.


----------



## new2thecoop (Mar 13, 2013)

It ends up being $28 for 4 strips after shipping... It seems a bit much for what the product is... I've hunted every where, most websites are over sea's and after shipping they come out to be around the same price... Anyone have any alternatives? I was thinking about "corner bead" that you use for dry wall or maybe trim that you would put on a car door?  Anyone tried anything outside the box?


----------



## D1 (Mar 13, 2013)

1/4 or 1/2 inch vaccum hose you can get at any hardware store.  tell them what you are using it for and you want the cheapest you can get.


----------



## new2thecoop (Mar 13, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## Augusta (Mar 16, 2013)

D1 said:
			
		

> 1/4 or 1/2 inch vaccum hose you can get at any hardware store.  tell them what you are using it for and you want the cheapest you can get.


Rabbits will eat the rubber....One way is too bend the wire ends over so no edge when building...The plastic edge covers are worth every penny and you can buy them in six foot lenths I think for around a dollar each or so...and just cut em with side cutters....

Another way is too put a wood frame around the doors and staple on or use large washers and screws...This will give the rabbits something too chew on aswell....

Another way is too use smooth rod and bend either the shape of the door or separate pieces on each side and hog ring it on,this will give a smooth edge and works incredibly well too strengthen all wire doors....

Just some thoughts,,good luck.....

Mike


----------



## VickieB (May 26, 2013)

I don't know if you ever found a solution to your doors, but here is a link to some galvanized door frames that are affordable. I don't know what the shipping will be, but the prices on the items are very reasonable.  http://klubertanz.com/images/Klubertanz_Pg17.pdf


----------



## bjjohns (May 26, 2013)

I've stop building side door cages, but when I was doing it, I'd use the finish trim for vinyl siding. Put the nailer side on the outside, and it works great. Here is an example from Lowes


----------



## VickieB (May 26, 2013)

"Necessity is the mother of invention!"


----------



## bjjohns (May 26, 2013)

VickieB said:
			
		

> "Necessity is the mother of invention!"


Sometimes, you just need to be resourcefully cheap


----------

